# Linux Mint 15 startet nicht mehr, Hilfe!



## Tim1974 (21. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich hab nun den nVidia-Treiber 304... über die Softwareverwaltung installiert. Danach hat sich aber erstmal nichts geändert, ich hab dann neu gebootet, aber anstelle des nVidia-Logos oder des Startbildschirms bleibt der Bildschirm nun schwarz und es passiert nichts mehr! 
Was ist denn nun passiert? Muß ich etwa wieder alles neu installieren? Das kann doch alles nicht wahr sein, lief schon alles so gut, hätte ich da bloß nichts geändert mit dem Treiber. Hab in den letzten Jahren immer wieder versucht den nVidia-3D-Treiber zu installieren und jedesmal gabs nur Probleme, entweder es ging garnicht, oder er wurde installiert aber nicht verwendet oder der PC hängt sich auf bzw. bleibt auf einem Blackscreen hängen.
Bitte sagt mir wie ich das rückgängig machen kann!!!

MfG.
Tim


----------



## Manni75 (21. Oktober 2013)

In den Recovery-Modus booten wenn möglich, vielleicht kommste da weiter


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Oktober 2013)

Leider nicht, da kommen laufend Textzeilen, die mir alle nichts sagen:
z.B.:
... [451] terminated by signal 9 (killed)
Dann hab ich zwar einen Textkursor, aber was soll ich dann machen?
Ich sehen gerade er macht dann mit Textzeilen weiter:
udevd [452]: timeout: killing ' /sbin/modprobe -bv pci: v...................

Hab dazu auch nochmal unter KomplettPC-Praxisprobleme gepostet.


----------



## Manni75 (21. Oktober 2013)

Recovery-Modus


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Oktober 2013)

Zwischenzeitlich lief wieder alles rund, ich konnte den NVidia-304.. Treiber deinstallieren, danach bootete er wieder normal. Ich hab ihn etwa 2 Stunden komplett ausgeschaltet und wollte nun wieder starten und beim ersten Booten wieder ein Blackscreen mit hängendem Mauszeiger! Alt+Druck+B klappte aber und ich startete wieder den normalen Cinnamom-Modus und diesmal klappte das Booten.
Weiß echt nicht was da schief gelaufen ist, anscheinend ist immer noch was im Argen.
War schon drauf und drann wieder alles platt zu machen und Mint erneut zu installieren, nur hab ich mitlerweile Daten drauf die ich erst sichern mußte und ich bin auf die Funktion dieses Rechners eigentlich auch angewiesen.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich muß noch ergänzen, daß der PC immer noch nicht einwandfrei läuft.
Das Rebooten klappt nicht immer, manchmal hängt er dann auch im Blackscreen und ich drücke dann Alt+Druck+B, dann startet er neu und bootet meist auch korrekt durch.
Gestern hab ich ihn mal in "Hibernate"Modus geschickt, er wachte daraus auch wieder auf, aber es kam ein grafisch teils zerstörter Anmeldebildschirm in dem ich den Usernamen eingeben sollte, was aber eigentlich überflüssig ist, weil ich eingestellt habe, daß er sich automatisch anmelden soll. Konnte mich da dann irgendwie auch nicht einloggen, hab dann wieder Alt+Druck+B gedrückt und dann ging es wieder.
Auch das runterfahren klappt manchmal nicht!

Kann mir da noch jemand helfen?
Oder sollte ich einfach neu installieren, eventuell die MATE-Version?


----------



## Abductee (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich würd nochmal probieren einen Nvidia-Treiber zu installieren.
Derr "empfohlene" läuft auf zwei meiner Rechner wunderbar.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Oktober 2013)

Welche Version ist denn das genau?
Muß ich da nur eine Datei bzw. ein Programm zum Installieren auswählen, oder braucht es noch andere Hilfsprogramme?
Wenn die Softwareverwaltung das installiert hat, muß ich den Treiber dann noch von Hand aktivieren, oder geschieht das alles von selbst durch die Softwareverwaltung?


----------



## maikeru (22. Oktober 2013)

es gibt einen Menupunkt bei deinen Einstellungen der nennt sich : "Zusätzliche Treiber" oder so ähnlich.
Dort einfach den Treiber auswählen und dann auf aktivieren klicken.
Wenn er fertig ist kannst neu starten , und dann sollte im Normalfall der "richtige" NV-Treiber geladen sein.


----------



## Abductee (23. Oktober 2013)

maikeru schrieb:


> es gibt einen Menupunkt bei deinen Einstellungen der nennt sich : "Zusätzliche Treiber" oder so ähnlich.
> Dort einfach den Treiber auswählen und dann auf aktivieren klicken.
> Wenn er fertig ist kannst neu starten , und dann sollte im Normalfall der "richtige" NV-Treiber geladen sein.



Das Menü kennt der TE ja, es ging um die Version, da gibts ja geschätzte 5-7 Treiber zur Auswahl.
Ich kann dir erst am Freitag nachschaun welche Version bei mir läuft, wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist es die Version die ganz oben steht.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Oktober 2013)

So, hab nun nochmal einen Versuch gemacht. Das Bootproblem bestand ja nach wie vor, mit Alt+Druck+B klappt es dann aber meistens beim zweiten Versuch.
Ich habe nun über Synaptic den Nvidia 304 Treiber installiert, ebenso Nvidia-Settings. Ich weiß aber nicht ob der neue Treiber nun aktiviert ist, der erste Bootvorgang danach endete wieder im Blackscreen, der zweite klappte dann aber. Unter Systemwerkzeuge -> Systemeinstellungen -> Hardware -> Treiber für Vorrichtungen steht aber "es werden keine proprietären Treiber verwendet" auch gibts dort nichts zum Auswählen, die Schaltfächen sind tot, also kann ich draufklicken soviel ich will, da tut sich nichts weiter.
Ich habs dann über die Konsole mal versucht mit: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", er fragt dann nach dem Passwort und anschließend passiert nichts und es ist wieder der Eingabekursor da.
Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht weiter.

Außerdem irritiert mich natürlich noch immer, daß der PC nur etwa jedes zweite mal korrekt durchbootet, da kann ja nur irgendwas nicht stimmen.


----------



## Abductee (24. Oktober 2013)

Probiers mal manuell zu installieren.
Use Linux...: Ubuntu 13.04: GeForce Nvidia-Treiber installieren
How to install Nvidia drivers in Ubuntu 13.04


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin gerade nicht sicher, ob das Boot-Problem mit dem Grafiktreiber zusammen hängt. Die Installation mit Synaptic scheint ja geklappt zu haben, da ich nun Open Arena in höchster Auflösung mit maximalen Details flüssig spielen kann. Mir wird auch in dem Spiel die Grafiktreiberversion korrekt angezeigt.
Ich verstehe echt nicht, warum er sich mit dem Booten so schwer tut. Eben als ich ihn anschaltet klappte das Durchbooten erst beim vierten Versuch!


----------



## maikeru (24. Oktober 2013)

edit:
wie weit fährt denn der Rechner hoch?


ok um den Fehler zu finden fallen mir spontan 2 Lösungen ein.

1. im Auswahlmenü von Grub die Taste "E" drücken. Dann findest du dort den Begriff "quiet".
einfach löschen und mit f10 weiterbooten.
Jetzt bekommst du angezeigt was alles geladen wird.
Wenn er bei einem Punkt stehenbleibt oder nen Failed oder sogar error anzeigt ist das der "Schuldige".

2. Bei jedem Hochfahren wird ein log erstellt.
da wird alles was du bei Möglichkeit 1 siehst aufgenommen.
Dort kannst du es dann in Ruhe durchlesen oder sogar mit uns hier teilen.

edit:
hier findest du Infos über logfiles
http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Oktober 2013)

Wie weit er hochfährt weiß ich leider nicht. Von der Zeit her zu urteilen ist er fast ganz gebootet, dann erlischt die Festplatten-LED und fängt nur ab und zu nochmal an kurz aufzuleuchten, der Bildschirm ist dann komplett schwarz, es gibt auch keinen Mauscursor mehr. Bis jetzt half da nur die Tastenkombi Alt+Druck+B, dann fängt er halt wieder bei null an zu booten und mit Glück klappts dann. Was ich daran auch seltsam finde ist, daß ich ja nichts ändere, und manchmal schafft er das Booten oft aber auch nicht. Eigentlich müßte das Problem ja immer bei jedem Booten auftreten bis ich es behebe oder eben garnicht, zumindest wenn es sich an eine Logik halten würde.

Ok, zu Deinen Vorschlägen, also Grub hab ich nicht installiert, oder läuft der immer?
Auf dem Rechner ist ja nur das eine Betriebssystem installiert!

Ich lese mal noch ein Bischen in Deinem Link, vielleicht finde ich ja eine Info, wie ich im gebooteten Zustand diesen Log anzeigen lassen kann. Wobei wenn er gebootet hat wird da doch vermutlich kein Fehler drinn vermerkt sein und wenn er es nicht schafft fertig zu booten, dann kann ich mir doch auch keinen Log anzeigen lassen, oder?


----------



## maikeru (25. Oktober 2013)

Grub wird im Regelfall immer mitinstalliert. (Das ist der Auswahlbildschirm, der Kurz nach dem Bios kommt)

Nach grub wird der Kernel geladen, hier kannst du wie gesagt die Meldungen einblenden.
Danach wird der Xserver gestartet (Der Teil der die Grafikausgabe managed).

Beim log des Xersevers z.B. kannst du immer den aktuellen log + den vorherigen einsehen

Deiner Beschreibung nach gehe ich davon aus, das entweder etwas im Bereich Kernelmodule zickt, oder der xserver eine deiner Einstellungen nicht passt.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Oktober 2013)

Ok verstehe.

Jetzt muß ich nur noch wissen, welche Tastenkombi ich wann drücken muß um beim Booten mitlesen zu können?
Und wie ich mir den Log beim bereits fertig gebooteten System anschauen kann?


----------

